
Show HN: Improving the recruitment experience for companies staff and candidates - shenku
https://www.simplygrow.io
======
bernardhalas
The first impression I had was that you provide SME businesses a team that
would assist in recruiting. Then I've read further and I understood that you
are promoting tools for recruiters. But could you be more specific?

I've worked as a technical recruiter for a start-up where we tried 2-3 tools
(I forgot the names already), so I have a basic idea what's offered on the
market. I don't understand though what do you offer. There's no screenshot, no
list of features, nothing that identifies you or sets your product apart from
the market.

I think the info you provide on the website is not sufficient to raise my
interest.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

Good luck!

~~~
shenku
Thank you for the feedback, I agree it is a bit mysterious at the moment, I am
working on the MVP atm and once that is complete will be able to present more
in terms of screenshots & functionality. Maybe a bit too early for the landing
page then... :S

